# Check out this bandsaw box "safe"



## griffith (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought folks might find this interesting. It'is a really cool bandsaw puzzle box.


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

That is cool. Where to people come up with these ideas. I guess you would have to remember which drawer you put it in.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

looks might nice and puzzling I made a few bandsaw boxes a few years ago different to this one of course. kindest regards Alistair


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

my head is spinning.. just from reading the "how to"


----------

